# 碎驴日的



## Ouyang

[李相责问：“黑娃你碎驴日的扫地扫这长工夫？”] How to understand 碎驴日的?


----------



## phill84

man, you should probably switch to a more contemporary literature 
I'd translate this into 'fucker'


----------



## Ouyang

I like this literature . The novel is interesting, can't stop reading. Could you give more comprehensive explanation?


----------



## phill84

not so sure about what 碎 is doing here but 驢日的 means 'fucked by donkey', in case you didn't know, 日 means fuck


----------



## SuperXW

碎 may have the connotation of 杂碎 or something...? I don't know how to explain 杂碎……


----------



## phill84

雜碎 => leftovers after butcher cuts the meat (liver, stomach, intestines, blah blah) => dirty/filthy
but, as I said in my previous post, I don't know what it means exactly in this expression


----------



## Ouyang

Thank you guys. I have got quite clear understanding now.


----------



## eyesineyes

Ouyang said:


> Thank you guys. I have got quite clear understanding now.



more direct translation would be son of bxxch or mother fxxker


----------



## 尿豁齿钢镚的猫

这个“碎”在这应该不是杂种的意思，应该是跟“碎催”的“碎”一样是指零碎的活儿，“碎催”就是什么都干，打杂的，也就是表示地位低下，“驴日的”就好理解了...


----------



## SuperXW

尿豁齿钢镚的猫 said:


> 这个“碎”在这应该不是杂种的意思，应该是跟“碎催”的“碎”一样是指零碎的活儿，“碎催”就是什么都干，打杂的，也就是表示地位低下，“驴日的”就好理解了...



没人说是“杂种”……是“杂碎”……
你说的也是有可能的，不过“碎催”我不知道~


----------



## 尿豁齿钢镚的猫

走眼...

碎催是应该是北京话，老舍《骆驼祥子》里用过


----------



## Ouyang

Thank you. One remark: what is 走眼?

Sorry, got it in the dictionary.


----------



## sincey

"碎" can be tranlated as "little", well as what I understand from a Chinese dialect (Shaanxi province), we use 碎 as "little".
For example, "碎怂" in our dialect can be translated into 碎 little/small + 怂 (kid/guy/coward).

So, "碎驴日的" = you little fucker...


----------



## Ouyang

This looks very likely. Because the novel describes Shaanxi 情况。what was named before as 中关 region.


----------



## Ouyang

And by the way: fucker? Or fucked by donkey? I thought the latter was correct. This is passive voice, isn't it?


----------



## sincey

yeah, it is a passive voice here, while "驴日的" in our dialect means "asshole/bastard or something like this", not necessarily means that the one he refers to is "fucked by donkey"... haha


----------



## Ouyang

Thank you!


----------



## SuperXW

Yeah...Although it's literally "fucked by a donkey", we don't have to translate that literally...Just like we don't have to translate 他妈的 as “of his mother”...


----------



## cannedsheldon

I want to point out that the phrase you mentioned is the dialect used in "汉中".
And that is what I know.

Give you a link and you will find more about Hanzhong dialect.

http://www.douban.com/group/topic/28179101/


----------



## mayingdts

我说我咋看不懂呢，强烈要求改变成东北话版。直到现在，我还是不明白啥叫碎驴日……


----------

